
Google will soon let you auto-delete your location tracking data - redm
https://www.theverge.com/2019/5/1/18525384/google-location-tracking-data-auto-delete-history-app-and-activity-data-3-18-months
======
mtgx
Yeah, after 18 months. Thanks for this "generosity" Google, but I'll keep all
my tracked activity _paused_ instead.

[https://myaccount.google.com/activitycontrols](https://myaccount.google.com/activitycontrols)

